# Why can't you go?



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Lets hear your reasons (excuses) for not going out this weekend. Me I have to go from Minot to Valley City for my sons football game Friday night. Then the boy has game film Saturday morning. Planning on making it out Sunday tho. Who else can't make it out?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Have to work Friday, haven't be able to get out scouting all week. Looks like Slim Picken's at best!


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

I have no excuses. I guess my sons and I will have to go hunting! Jim


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Will be out on Friday. My sister is getting married on Saturday, Sunday may be brutal but I will tough it out, and Monday. I guess three out of four days isn't so bad.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I can't go because my wife said I have to cut the grass, put up the new fence and she said she is tired of doing laundry and there is a pile of it so that will be my next couple of days. Oh well maybe I can get out starting next Thurs.


----------



## goose0713 (Aug 27, 2006)

Im 16 no job, school hasnt started yet so Ill be out all weekend!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

My wife has to work 4-12 hr shifts this weekend M-F at the hospital and my oldest can't watch her siblings either so I am SOL.

:eyeroll: Maybe next weekend.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ummm I'm a few thousand miles from my favorite field(s) 

I'll have to live vicariously through all of you until I can get back!

I need pics!

:wink:

Ryan


----------



## Papahonker (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Pork Chop -- I think your wife might be my ex-wife. Is her name Linda?. I will be hunting all weekend with my girlfriend.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I'll be washing and styling my hair!!!!!!!   8)


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Can't help you. As usual I set things up so I can hunt every day of the season!


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Springer, 
Take the kids with you. Early season is the best time to include them. I've been taking mine since he was 18 months. Just give them a sleeping bag and ear muffs. Even if they scare every flock away atleast you were out there.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, I'll blame it on a new job and new house equaling no time to scout. Plus this weekend I've got to get the garage and vehicles cleaned up. Hopefully, I'll have things squared away by the regular season opener.

Brian

Good luck to all, be safe, post pictures and GPS coordinates. Just kidding about the pics.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

djleye said:


> I'll be washing and styling my hair!!!!!!!   8)


The worst thing about that is that your serious..... :lol:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

swift said:


> Springer,
> Take the kids with you. Early season is the best time to include them. I've been taking mine since he was 18 months. Just give them a sleeping bag and ear muffs. Even if they scare every flock away atleast you were out there.


I am with Swift, take your kids. I remember taking my son about 9 years ago and changing his diaper in the field.

Papahonker, as long as she is your "girlfriend" you will be fine.

I am fortunate to have a wife that lets me go just about all the time without any problems. It does have to have a 11 and 8 year sons. The oldest wants to go just about all the time. Life can be good in the right situation. Good luck to everyone, if you have kids take them, if you do not have kids find some and take them. It is great fun watching kids participate in hunting.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

With fourteen month old twins you have to do a little bargaining for the fall. I will get out 5-6 weekends this fall which is a lot better than the 2 from last fall when they were babies. So unfortunately I won't be out this weekend because of my wife's work schedule but am excited for the upcoming fall.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well friday because of school...but the weekend they are dead :strapped:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Eric Hustad said:


> but am excited for the upcoming fall.


At least you'll get to get out in the field a little, because I don't see you being too excited about the beating you'll be taking in fantasy. By the way, nice monk e-mail that was a classic.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I just don't think there are enough resident geese up in these parts to make it worth while.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

You'll be watching Peyton leading me to the fantasy promised land.... :jammin:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Papahonker said:


> Hey Pork Chop -- I think your wife might be my ex-wife. Is her name Linda?. I will be hunting all weekend with my girlfriend.


Hahaha No my wife will be out in the field with me.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be washing and styling my hair!!!!!!!   8)
> ...


Now THAT made me chuckle!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I will be solo by the sounds of it. Most of the guys I hunt with are also farmers and they are going to be in the combine if they don't get the rain the forecast called for, [email protected], lol.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I can't make it...my mother is in the hospital..and I am busy setting up home care for her..plus my wife is working...maybe by Oct 1..I will get my act together and get rolling...to Sask.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

HonkerExpress said:


> I will be solo by the sounds of it. Most of the guys I hunt with are also farmers and they are going to be in the combine if they don't get the rain the forecast called for, [email protected], lol.


I would go and blow a 300 bird feed any day with only one gun.. uke:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

C'mon Tyler. He might be hitting up a 50 bird feed.

Heading out to scout one more time in about an hour!!
Good Luck boys!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

I hope to get out 5-6 times this fall but it might be tough. I'm a stay-at-home dad and my wife is a 4th year medical student. Between her being on call, doing rotations in Iowa & Indiana and interviewing for residency, I'm not going to have much time or money to spend on hunting this fall.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Well I was going until I found out I have to fill out some additional paperwork for a bid I submitted early. Wish they would have had all the stuff in the packet when they gave it to me!!!!

Good luck guys, I will get out over the weekend with my daughters!!!!!


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

For me it's no more canada goose hunting equipment to hunt them with. :huh:


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

I was all set to go out this weekend with my brother and brother-in-law but have the opportunity to work on a unique project on one of the islands in Lake of the Woods. So I decided to put the shotgun down for the weekend, hook up the boat, and grab the muskie gear because it doens't take three days to verify a site. I might as well wet a line.

Good luck this weekend to all

Lvmylabs

p.s. there was no way my dog was going to miss opening day so I dropped her off with my brother last night. She was so excited to see the hunting gear she didn't even know that I had left. It is game on for her right now.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

> I would go and blow a 300 bird feed any day with only one gun..


I guess I just don't understand this. What's he supposed to do? Stay home.

Don't shoot the roost, don't blow a feed feild. Getting kinda limited on options if you want to shoot waterfowl and still be Nodakoutdoors acceptable.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i dont know how i did it, but i scratched enough self control to keep my self on campus. but saturday is gonna be sweet.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I have corrupt young minds in the classroom on friday, but saturday honkers beware :sniper:


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Well, the main reason I cannot go are these dog-gone persistent hemorrhoids. Moreover, the old prostrate had been acting up too. Wait a minute. Are we talking about the same thing? Oh, and Porkchop, when you get done with your lawn, mine needs a clipping. The laundry still is not completed from the Fargo weekend either, so get your butt over here and get busy.

To be honest, I did get out and we did well.

Thanks

Ima870man


----------

